# Lithuanian: pasiilgau taves



## ronanpoirier

This lithuanian contact of mine just posted it in my fotolog but she doesn't wanna tell me what it means:

_mm..cute friend!..pasiilgau taves,siunciu tau dideli Bucki!:***

Myliu 

Nepamirsk manes..jeee..as viena lietuve cia y-ha_

Anyone could help me please?


----------



## lori7

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> This lithuanian contact of mine just posted it in my fotolog but she doesn't wanna tell me what it means:
> 
> _mm..cute friend!..pasiilgau taves,siunciu tau dideli Bucki!:***_
> 
> _Myliu _
> 
> _Nepamirsk manes..jeee..as viena lietuve cia y-ha_
> 
> Anyone could help me please?


 
Hi ronanpoirier,

i can help you.... 

mm...cute friend!...i missed you, i'm sending you a big kiss!

Love you 

Don't forget me...jeee, i'm one lithuanian there y-ha


----------



## ronanpoirier

Thanks lori7!


----------



## lori7

You're wellcome


----------



## Londoner06

Shouldn't that be translated more like "I'm the only (female) Lithuanian here" or "I'm a lone Lithuanian (woman) here" Points: cia means here, whilst the feminine singular form of Lietuvis (Lithuanian, masc. sing.) is Lietuve. Of course, all of this is omitting the diacritical marks, which is an absolute no no in Lithuanian, but is almost unavoidable with the internet.


----------

